
More evidence that you’re a mindless robot with no free will - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/more-evidence-that-youre-a-mindless-robot-with-no-free-will
======
bikamonki
It makes sense, and it seems related to some anecdotal experiences. I've had
variations of this dream's plot several times:

I am at my living room talking to someone. I tell this person that someone
else is going to call on the phone. Then I walk towards the phone knowing that
it will ring once I reach and grab it. Sure enough, as soon as I do it the
phone rings, but it rings in 'reality', in other words I am already awake and
I actually hear it ringing.

At first I tried to explain it by assuming that while still sleeping I hear
the first ring which triggers the dream's plot and I actually wake up to the
second ring. But it was hard to explain why the plot's timing was so precise
as to match me grabbing the phone to the instant I wake up and hear it ring.

Then I had 'single events' that matched the dream's pattern: event E will
happen in the future and I would dream plot P that would end at the exact T
time of E happening in 'reality'. For example: I was dreaming I was in a
gathering and someone came from behind, gabbed my shoulder and it was my mom
waking me up. Or once I was dreaming that I was moving a heavy box which I
dropped and the instant it hit the floor I woke up to a door slamming in my
house due to the wind.

As in this experiment, I think that my brain built the dream's plot in
milliseconds after unconsciously experimenting the actual event, wake up, boot
up and play back the plot.

